# Lili Tattoo ;-)



## Lili 1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Yesterday i made a tattoo from my Lili! I love it! Its made by Shorty. I will send a other picture when its heald, bud im so happy, i need to shere it!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

That's gorgeous! I have been thinking about a Gustave tattoo also. My Christmas gift to myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow that tattoo is awesome. How long did that take? It has some great detail in it. I really think that is neat when people do this for their beloved fur children.


----------



## DeniseA. (Dec 5, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## simplymars9 (Nov 27, 2012)

I love it. Looks very realistic.


----------



## Leila & Wilber mommy (Dec 12, 2012)

That's beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Wonderbar !! but I am too chicken ! Had my eye brows done and that was enough for me !


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

MalteseJane said:


> Wonderbar !! but I am too chicken ! Had my eye brows done and that was enough for me !


Tbh eyebrows hurt way more than getting a tattoo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lili 1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Well, id did hurt littlebit... bud he is verry fast, he had abouth 2 houers... I really like it a lot!!! ;-) Thanks for ur nice comments


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

It's beautiful. Ever since my Emma died, followed closely by my Gladie dog, I've been wanting to get paw prints with their names tattooed on my shoulder. (I'm 62 years old and it would be my first tattoo--lol). Now that I have Lucy, I'm thinking of getting some kind of paw print "trail" with all three of their names. I just feel like I need something permanent to commemorate their lives. A trail or vine of some kind would leave the possibilty of adding other dogs that may still come into my life. Can't you just see me at 75 adding another paw print to my tattoo?   Now I just need to find an artist who can envision something like what I'm thinking...


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

WOW that is gorgeous!!! Paw prints are a great idea as I have no tats and am a wuss LOL


----------

